# Men who shave their legs?



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)

Just curious to see what everyone thinks about this. Is it wrong/weird/gross/feminine for a man to shave his legs? Is it okay? Would it even be pleasurable? 

If there are men out there who do shave their legs, what do your partners think of it? Do they like it? Tolerate it? Beg you to stop?


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I did shave my legs once. :shocked:

Although I was purposely doing it to be feminine, as I was cross-dressing for Halloween. And I'm a sucker for short skirts and nicely shaven legs, so I turned myself on! :crazy:

I don't really have an issue with other men who choose do shave their legs on a regular basis, but it's not like I look at men's legs very often anyway.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong with a guy shaving his legs.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I honestly see no reason to shave my legs. I can see reason for a dude to shave his armpits because of sweat and overall hygiene, but why legs? I understand women shave their legs because society says they should, but I see no reason for men. I guess some people think it looks better? But to answer the question if a dude did shave his legs I wouldn't look at him any worse.


----------



## MICHELLE (Dec 27, 2009)

As a Female.. A guy who shaves their legs is more in touch with himself... They can kind of appreciate how long a woman takes to get ready.. cause they do the same.. but Guys who shave their legs tend to be more "pretty Boys" Take long to do their hair.. use mosituriser... and have a strict "beauty" regime.. Hmm... But I do Prefer a guy who shave their legs.. the softness!! if done properly!! Hmmm..


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really need/want to as my legs aren't as hairy as many men's legs are. Personally, I think it's entirely up to the individual (man or woman) to decide whether or not to shave their legs.


----------



## IamOpening (Nov 18, 2009)

I waxed my legs once. My friend plays basketball a lot and wanted to shave his legs because he noticed other guys on the court doing it. So, he asked me if I would do it with him, basically for moral support. Being the good friend I am , I said yes. So, we went to a beauty salon... and had our legs waxed. I am a pretty hairy guy, so the process was *excruciating*! My gosh, I will never do it again. Also, I am extremely pale so my legs really didn't look to nice even after they had completely healed. I like my hairy legs.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

MICHELLE said:


> As a Female.. A guy who shaves their legs is more in touch with himself... They can kind of appreciate how long a woman takes to get ready.. cause they do the same.. but Guys who shave their legs tend to be more "pretty Boys" Take long to do their hair.. use mosituriser... and have a strict "beauty" regime.. Hmm... But I do Prefer a guy who shave their legs.. the softness!! if done properly!! Hmmm..


This is by far one of the more disturbing things I've read in quite some time..


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

All the guys that I know who do this are either competitive swimmers or take an extremely focused interested in how they look.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I dont think guys are any more attractive with shaved legs. If they have the time, and it boosts their self esteem then go for it. Just dont do it part way, especially during the warm weather when you wear shorts, or swim suits. A hair line is ugly. And if you are going to do the legs then throw in the arm pits. It would look really wierd with smooth legs and hairy armpits; completely out of balance.


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

No I don't. If there is no practical reason to do it, i.e. just for looks, then you are a sissie. Also, metrosexuals are wussies.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Vanguard said:


> No I don't. If there is no practical reason to do it, i.e. just for looks, then you are a sissie. Also, metrosexuals are wussies.


Judging by your post, I suppose you don't think women should shave their legs either, right?


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Judging by your post, I suppose you don't think women should shave their legs either, right?


Unless he thinks that women should be sissies, even though sissy is a derogatory term whether used for males or females.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Vanguard said:


> No I don't. If there is no practical reason to do it, i.e. just for looks, then you are a sissie. Also, metrosexuals are wussies.



That's funny. A lot of the male body builders at my gym shave their bodies. I wonder, do you think being a sissy a mentality or a physical thing?


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

A guy can do what he wants with his legs. If he thinks he looks sexy with hairy legs, then let them be as hairy as Sasquatch. If not, then fine. His body, his temple.


----------



## Rao (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't care if men shave their legs, I think its their choice and it shouldn't matter. Its just hair. I mean, hey, if women shave their legs men should be able to too. There is nothing wrong with it, in my opinion. Whatever floats their boat.


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Judging by your post, I suppose you don't think women should shave their legs either, right?


I meant practicallity for a man, not a woman. I'm all for women shaving legs. I prefer it if they do. And I see being image consious as a feminine thing, not something a man should concern himself with. So if you are a guy and are concerned about your image, fine whatever. But you are a sissie then. 



aubrey said:


> That's funny. A lot of the male body builders at my gym shave their bodies. I wonder, do you think being a sissy a mentality or a physical thing?


Well let me ask you a question. Why do you think they do it? Why are they being 'body builders' in the first place? The way I see it masculinity, strength and toughness comes from within first. I see most body builders as either image conscious pansies or insecure people who make up for their lack of strength within by inflating themselves like balloons. But that's all they are, full of air, nothing solid inside. I workout myself, but I do it to keep my body strong, not so I can oggle myself infront of a mirror or to compensate for something I lack.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Vanguard said:


> I meant practicallity for a man, not a woman. I'm all for women shaving legs. I prefer it if they do. And I see being image consious as a feminine thing, not something a man should concern himself with. So if you are a guy and are concerned about your image, fine whatever. But you are a sissie then.


Are women more inherently image conscious than men? I don't think so. This is essentially the same discussion as the "women with armpit hair" thread. It grows naturally on women's legs too. There's nothing masculine about it. And there's nothing feminine about shaving body hair. If someone prefers shaven legs, by all means, shave away. Other than social conditioning, gender has nothing to do with it.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Vanguard said:


> I meant practicallity for a man, not a woman. I'm all for women shaving legs. I prefer it if they do. And I see being image consious as a feminine thing, not something a man should concern himself with. So if you are a guy and are concerned about your image, fine whatever. But you are a sissie then.
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me ask you a question. Why do you think they do it? Why are they being 'body builders' in the first place? The way I see it masculinity, strength and toughness comes from within first. I see most body builders as either image conscious pansies or insecure people who make up for their lack of strength within by inflating themselves like balloons. But that's all they are, full of air, nothing solid inside. I workout myself, but I do it to keep my body strong, not so I can oggle myself infront of a mirror or to compensate for something I lack.


I agree that a lot of people do it to compensate. I'll take this to mean that you see being a sissy as a mentality then. But I still wonder, where's the strength in needing to label somebody with derogatory terms because they have issues with insecurity?


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

aubrey said:


> I agree that a lot of people do it to compensate. I'll take this to mean that you see being a sissy as a mentality then. But I still wonder, where's the strength in needing to label somebody with derogatory terms because they have issues with insecurity?


See it more as an eye-opener, rather than being a bully. These people need to understand that its not about making themselves bigger or pretending to be strong, its about the strength that comes from within. Those who refuse to accept this get what they deserve.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Dee*



Cheshire Wolf said:


> *I shave my legs. I do it because they can get so hairy, and like the ENTP lady before me. I understand why it takes women so long to get ready. I just don't understand why they have to try on so many different sets of clothing.*




Wolves are ENTJ and are meant to be hairy like Cheshire Cats ISFP. 

Eagles INTP could shave their legs because they are not hairy monsters like Gorillas XXXX.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ah, back on to that again Perseus. I'm ENTP. I like Wolves. I like The Cheshire Cat (Alice in Wonderland). The name I choice represents me but it doesn't change the fact that I am ENTP. You've classed me as an ENTP before. Though You classed me as a shark or something.
*


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> Your ideas are nothing new to me *(ok)*. The hardest thing about accepting the fact that I'm a six is accepting the coward that I was for most of my life *(what I said wasn't a personal attack on you or 6s, I was actually thinking about 3ish types of people when thinking about dudes who shave their legs/ do body building etc)*. I know where real strength and courage come from *(good)*. Name calling isn't going to get a person who is ego fixated to open their eyes, it pisses them off. You're not helping anybody with tactic you're using *(not trying to help anyone, I'm just speaking my mind)*. As far as people getting what they deserve goes, even people with inner strength are not immune to karma *(when I said getting what they deserve, I didn't mean in a karmic way. More like the truth will come out eventually)*.
> 
> Preferences pertaining to image have nothing to do with what is masculine and feminine. This is what society has taught you and most others, what it means to be masculine or feminine. If you were really as strong as you'd like us all to believe, you wouldn't let society dictate to you that something as universal as self-image has anything to do with gender *(not sure if this is directed at me, nor do I get what your trying to say. What has society got to do with my personal preferences? I merely stated that I dislike it when men shave their legs but do like women who do so. This has nothing to do with society, this is me. My choice. As for body building, same thing. My opinion, not anyone else's) *


Just noticed this comment. My comments above in bold.


----------



## coolbluewater (Mar 7, 2010)

Besides swimmers, cyclists often do it to reduce drag.

Bodybuilders remove body hair as well so their muscles are visible in competitions.

Other guys do it because their girlfriends like it.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Wolves are ENTJ and are meant to be hairy like Cheshire Cats ISFP.
> 
> Eagles INTP could shave their legs because they are not hairy monsters like Gorillas XXXX.


Although it's due to genetics rather than personality, I don't have much body hair and could easily shave my legs without there being much of a visible difference 9apart from there being no black hairs on my very pasty legs).


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

Gorihay said:


> I don't care for the hairless look at all. To me, there's something kind of sexy about male body hair. I'm not talking about the hair itself but more like the attitude that comes with being comfortable in one's own skin. Just accepting yourself for who you are. The hairless look actually grosses me out, whether it's just the legs or the full body. I just get the impression that the guy is either really vain or really self-conscious and both of those characteristics are very unattractive to me, whether the person is male or female. It's like the people who fry themselves into oblivion just to look tan. I have never and will never find that look attractive.


What if a guy just likes smooth legs? What about the confidence to shave them then even though it makes you look vain or self-conscious. I think a guy has more courage doing something he likes purely because he likes to do it despite how it will make him look to others, and is far braver then doing nothing and not attracting that negative attention.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Meh. I don't see why they'd bother, to be honest. For me, as a woman, shaving my legs is an annoying necessity. I agree that I definitely look better with shaven legs, and there's no way in hell I'd wear a skirt without shaving. But if I was a guy, and there was no onus on me to shave... I don't see why I would go to the additional effort. It's a pain!

That said, if my SO did it, it wouldn't bother me. I'd probably regard it with a certian level of "why the effort?" bemusement, but I don't think it would faze me.


----------



## aela (Mar 1, 2010)

I like men with shaved legs if they like themselves with shaved legs.


----------



## MissMaja (Dec 26, 2009)

if they are an athletes then it's ok but otherwise NO


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

as a female, i wont be into a guy who shave his legs because i wont feel that i am dating a man without the hair on the legs and the chest


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Miraji said:


> as a female, i wont be into a guy who shave his legs because i wont feel that i am dating a man without the hair on the legs and the chest


If a man doesn't grow hair on his legs or chest you won't date him? I can understand not dating a man without a penis or testicles, but body hair? 

To each their own.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Miraji said:


> as a female, i wont be into a guy who shave his legs because i wont feel that i am dating a man without the hair on the legs and the chest


There's plenty of men who have little to no hair on their bodies for various reasons, some of which they can't help. It's your own preference but it's a very shallow one. The amount of hair on a body means nothing when it comes to manliness and masculinity.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I dated a swimmer once, so leg-shaving doesn't really bother me, but if it became a regular, vanity-related thing, I'd probably be less keen on it...


----------



## coolbluewater (Mar 7, 2010)

Miraji said:


> as a female, i wont be into a guy who shave his legs because i wont feel that i am dating a man without the hair on the legs and the chest


Lance Armstrong will be crushed. He has only one testicle too (cancer).

More for Tom Selleck.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

coolbluewater said:


> Lance Armstrong will be crushed. He has only one testicle too (cancer).


And shaved legs.roud:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I don't know if I replied to this thread or not, and I'm not gunna sift and see.

But I used to shave my legs for like a bit over a year.

I sure hate body hair.

I stopped because I also hate doing anything at all.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Personally, I don't shave my legs since my hair just grows back really fast (thanks, Dad). And by really fast, I mean I would have to shave my legs on at least a daily basis to make it not look weird.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Whatever looks good you know? I mean.... if you are big foot.... and your hair is like OUT OF CONTROl..... I think you should shave it if it looks better. But if you look fine with hair.... then leave it. It's just like what you wear or the hairstyle you choose..... it's up to you.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> There's plenty of men who have little to no hair on their bodies for various reasons, some of which they can't help. It's your own preference but it's a very shallow one. The amount of hair on a body means nothing when it comes to manliness and masculinity.


lol i didnt say i prefer to date a Gorilla instead of human, but for sure i wont like to be with guy with no hair at all, but in the same time it wont be a reason for not dating someone, its just a preference...and my bf doesnt have much hair on his body (this will sound funny but if i wont shave for a while we will have the same amount of hair on our legs and arms roud


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

Spooky said:


> If a man doesn't grow hair on his legs or chest you won't date him? I can understand not dating a man without a penis or testicles, but body hair?
> 
> To each their own.


it will feel weird that we both are shaving our legs together loooooool, thats gay for me...and its a personal preferences at the end :wink:


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I've shaved my legs before...didn't really like it...too much work and too many extra marks/bumps/bleeding areas on my legs compared to my normal clumsiness.

Maybe if I got them waxed...and the woman paid for it or did it for me...hey, I'm usually not that lazy, but I honestly don't mind being chewbacca *roar thingy*


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

i shaved the back of my brother's calf while he was sleeping and since it was summer, he found out in the worst possible way...public :laughing:.

and yes, i think it's weird and unattractive if a guy shaves his legs.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Does he wear stockings and garters as well? If yes, it's negotiable. 

Seriously though, as long he doesn't act like a gay friend/ girlfriend I probably wouldn't care.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I prefer men that shave... but I usually don't prefer that they are more emotional than me. And take twice as long to get ready.


----------

